# Sticky  10 products to help survive puppyhood!



## missmarstar

Great list Stephanie!! Sam would not have survived puppy-hood without most of those things lol


----------



## BeauShel

I will make this a sticky so all the newbies with puppies dont miss it. Good idea.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Well done Steph. I think one of the mods should put it as a sticky or next to the "Puppy Buyers Fact Checker".


----------



## tippykayak

Once again, a great article. I really like when you post them here, so I hope you continue to do it!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Excellent! Great list! 

I also checked out your bio and am now watching your videos. You're famous!!


----------



## tippykayak

BeauShel said:


> I will make this a sticky so all the newbies with puppies dont miss it. Good idea.


Oh, great idea!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Hey, THANKS ALL!

I appreciate that you like when I post links here. I never want it to come across like blatent self-promotion. Please let me know if that ever becomes the case. I'm just trying to share information that I think might be helpful to members.

I'm really trying to up the amount of writing I'm doing as of late. I've realized I really miss the journalism end of my skill-set. I've got lots of ideas for articles for upcoming articles and tip lists! I think on the Examiner site, you can sign up to receive an email everytime I post a new article - just in case I forget to link it here.

Thanks again for your support of my writing. It's much appreciated!


----------



## tippykayak

FlyingQuizini said:


> Hey, THANKS ALL!
> 
> I appreciate that you like when I post links here. I never want it to come across like blatent self-promotion. Please let me know if that ever becomes the case. I'm just trying to share information that I think might be helpful to members.


Well, so far you've been writing articles that provide clear, thorough answers to the kinds of questions that are asked dozens of times a week on the forum, so it's been completely great. I don't think there's anything wrong with linking to your dog-related expertise. This forum rises above other internet chat-fests precisely because people with serious expertise are willing to share it.


----------



## Willow52

Great article, thanks for sharing. A must read for potential puppy owners.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Great Job Steph, any new puppy owner needs that list!


----------



## Bogey's Mom

:appl::appl::appl::appl:

This is GREAT! I just posted it on my blog - lots of puppy/dog owners read it and will love it.

I am also saving this for myself. We never had room for an X pen, but I'd love one the next time around.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Salt n Pepper

Great article. Good that you emphasized toys, toys, and more toys. Haha, ohh how golden pups love to chew.


----------



## Wyatt's Mom

Good article. I didn't realize we were under-stocked on toys! I'll pick up a few more today. So far we've been lucky that Wyatt hasn't done any major damage. He seems content with his 7+ toys, but he's wearing them out now that he's got most of his adult teeth!


----------



## LOVE GOLDENS

LOVE IT! It is perfect!


----------



## jjacks

*Great Information!*

Thanks for posting this article. I am going to head out and purchase Bitter Apple as soon as I get a chance. Our new puppy, Charlie, seems to loooove the chair legs  

Oh, and the bully sticks are the GREATEST things! Love 'em!


----------



## ZANZABAR

great read, thanks for taking the time to write it


----------



## doberlies

Very well written article, loads of great advise.
Thanks for your time & efforts.

Darrell


----------



## gunes&bulut

Great article, thank you. Also thanks for introducing KONG lol


----------



## Lola

Thank you thats some great advise


----------



## Winston'sMom

Thanks! This is a great resource!


----------



## Chelle

Great article, thanks for sharing.

I personally prefer antlers to rawhide or the processed hollow bones, but to each their own


----------



## Cocodaminkie

I have found the majority of those items listed to be helpful while dealing with Danny Boy. He doesn't much care for his KONG though, even when it's stuffed full with peanut butter. 
Danny hasn't had any accidents in our room yet, even when I brought him home for the first time so I haven't had to clean up any spills yet, thank goodness!!
I might need to pick up some of that Bitter Apple though because he loves to chew on EVERYTHING he can get his teeth on. 

Goodness, I love my baby boy! :--heart:


----------



## bioteach

Thank you - it IS a great list. We have it all (with our 12 week old little guy) and the only thing that isn't working is the Bitter Apple. We have tried Bitter everything and his urge to seek, chew, and destroy override his sense of taste! 

Right now no bathmat, towel, or shoelace is too bitter to chomp. Yes, we have delicious toys, chews, Kongs, hollow bones filled with yummy stuff - but the forbidden bitter tasting goodies are his passion. Is there a #11 on the list that might work?


----------



## collou-plus2

*10 products to help survive puppyhood*

Stephanie,
Thanks so much for this link....has saved our sanity! 
collou+plus 2


----------



## Jarod

Perfect list! Thanks so much!


----------



## Almanac

I underestimated the usefulness of bully sticks. I bought my puppy some for the first time yesterday and it was like a miracle. He stopped biting us, the coffee table, and running around creating mischief for well over an hour as he just chomp chomp chomp'd on the bully stick intently. He settled down and was a well behaved puppy.


----------



## Molly's Mum

That was a very useful article, thank you for sharing it


----------



## sneakypete

great article! I'm like a sponge trying to soak up every bit of puppy info! 

my wife and I are picking up our first puppy/golden from Harborview in 3 weeks! I went and walked the pet store last night looking at all the supplies from toys, to bones, to car mats, to shampoos. 

so my question is....is there a thread or write up stickied somewhere that everyone has created a list of favorites? like what shampoo should I get (brand, tearless for puppies)? I've read you all dilute it, but how much? should I get ear wipes? or just use cotton balls and rubbing alcohol? what kind of spot cleaner do you use? ive read you need some with enzymes to stop repeat potty trips to the same spot. do dnetastix work? how often should I brush his/her teeth? I've read you guys/gals spritzing listerine mixture on the coat before brushing? 

I'm kinda looking for the veterans guide to new dog owners, so I don't make the mistake of buying these expensive products that really aren't needed. Is there anywhere I can find all these tips in a one read? halp!


----------



## Ocean's mom

Great article! 

I pretty much have everything in the house, except Ocean is not a fan of stuffed KONG. She will play with it while it's empty. But once I put stuff in and freeze - she could care less


----------



## portugal75

Newbie and new puppy owner here so thank you very much for sharing the article and your experience


----------



## Mom2Widdle

Great article! I was in the pet store today bemused with all the things we are needing for our new puppy!


----------



## xoerika620xo

this is an awesome thread. Im starting to get the most important things for my puppy now and i wanted to write down the main things this article truly saved me time from looking up the most important things to get started with.


----------



## slyfly

you certainly loaded the balls out of that little blog with ads, i regret clicking the link


----------



## tippykayak

slyfly said:


> you certainly loaded the balls out of that little blog with ads, i regret clicking the link


I don't believe Quiz operates the website in question. She's just the writer.

PS - Also, this is a family forum.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Great list...first time I have heard about bully sticks. 

Thank you!!


----------



## slyfly

tippykayak said:


> I don't believe Quiz operates the website in question. She's just the writer.
> 
> PS - Also, this is a family forum.



" little puppy chewy tennis .. Balls" not anything else for my little buddy is fixed


----------



## LEH28

I appreciate this! My 3 month old Finn really likes this stuffless crazy critter toy I found at petsmart which I was very hesitant to buy but one of the salesmen swore his old goldens loved this thing more than most toys... I only bought it after seeing a youtube video of a grown golden unable to tear it apart. That said, he loves the squeeky thing to death and has yet to shred it in the slightest. He also likes the puppy kong and plastic bottles that I monitor him chewing closely. He also likes raquetballs since they bounce so easily. I've only had him since Saturday and as he gets more comfortable he definitely is becoming more mouthy. Maybe I will get some bully sticks to try out! I will be starting obedience class with him after his next round of shots.


----------



## SluggersMom

My 13 week old pup also loves a two plastic bottle that I monitor him closely while he plays with it!

I would highly recommend the kong wobbler (picture below) which entertains him for at least an hour as he tries to figure out how to get his food/ treats out of it! Also bully sticks are a must and nylabones dura toy called happy moppy is his favorite tug ( picture attached ) He loves the different textures and I love the handle and the knot in between him and I ( keeps him from catching my fingers) 
I would highly recommend all 3 to new puppy owners!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## SluggersMom

Sorry forgot to upload the pic in the last post! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MamaLeopard

A great list!!!

I just found a new toy that has been totally indestructable for my Golden. It's called "Tux" by Westpaw. Thor has destroyed the Black Kong toys in minutes, but there isn't a dent on his Tux. You can find it at Pet Value


----------



## HKautz

I just lost my ten year old dog and could not deal with the loneliness. We got a puppy, golden retriever of course, but it has been a long time since I have done this. That is a great list but my burning question is how do you stop a dog from digging. My dog before never did that and I would like to extinguish the behavior as soon as possible! How have others dealt with this?


----------



## BethanyB

Thank you for posting this info! I'm going to the store tomorrow.


----------



## Dwyllis

Great list! Unfortunately, I have never seen Bully Sticks here in NZ .....lucky for the bulls. The hollow bone stuffed with peanut butter & frozen seems like a good idea. Would it be best to use Reduced Salt peanut butter, or is the regular ok. I ask, as the regular one is a Lot cheaper, but don't want to use it if not good for my little guy Loki. Also ......raw bone, I presume?


----------



## naobi1

Thats a great list! Thank you


----------



## GoldenNewbee

Thank you for posting this... we are about 2 weeks away from having our new puppy come live with us and this is exactly the type of information we need!!! Thank you and I'm printing your article out now!


----------



## princess heidi

thank you.


----------



## princess heidi

re: hkautz, my other dog was a digger... i didn't bother trying..


----------



## buddymygolden

I found this very helpful! Thank You!


----------



## luvbuzz

Great list...didn't know what bully sticks were made of:--appalled:


----------



## Haybabe

We are three months into it and yes, we have all you listed and your right on !


----------



## Pedroluna

My 9 weeks golden ( Luna) doesn't like the kong at all










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jchancey

Stephanie,

Very well done! I actually got on amazon and ordered some of the things you recommended. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I was just thinking about what a good investment we made in getting this x-pen from Amazon:
Amazon.com: North States Superyard 3 in 1 Metal Gate: Baby
Actually, we ordered 3 of them due to our house configuration. At first we used them for x-pens and to feed our puppy, then when he outgrew it, we opened it up and are now using it for barricades and they are working great for that purpose!


----------



## Hina

Thank you for this article! I'm a first-time dog owner and wasn't familiar with many of these products. Thanks for info. Our puppy loves the nylabone (both flexible and durabone) and I love that it's durable. The Kong is also wonderful!

One thing we were considering buying was an indoor dog potty. Our puppy started tearing her pee-pads up. It is expensive, but I heard some people have made their own using materials from home improvement stores. We haven't had a chance to do this yet.

Indoor Dog Potty|Best Dog Potty|Ugodog Dog Potty


----------



## Samantha1373

the list is great, But any specific suggestions for the first night? I got a blanky for the puppy and a bowl etc for food. I need to get it a leash and color but I think i'm going to have to wait to do that since I have no idea what size neck it has I'm trying to avoid the last minute run at 9 o clock at night. I'm really nervous about the crate training, and making sure the crate is the right size and such. I had a dog 7 years ago that continually went in its crate and I'm worried I'm going to suck at this, do I buy pee pads?? what do you all do at night time? do you set an alarm for every so many hours to take the pup out?


----------



## Jennifer1

I would suggest taking a towel with you to the breeder and rub the towel all over the mom and putting it down to let all of the puppies play/roll all over it. Get their scent on it and it is comforting for the puppy when he is at the new house.


----------



## mpfennin

I was looking for new ideas and safe things for my puppy to chew on besides my hands! Thanks for the tips!


----------



## DeannaF

What a great list! We bought some Bitter Apple this past weekend and Trixie hasn't touched our shoes since.

If only there were a spray to help with the hand-biting, jumping on people, and excitement peeing...


----------



## Finn's Mom

What is safe to put in a Kong for a 9 week old puppy? I thought peanut butter might upset his stomach... I have put his food in it but he shows no interest. In fact, he shows no interest in any of the toys I bought except one squeaky toy which he has already chewed the squeaker out of. The only thing he seems to reallllly like is an empty plastic bottle..


----------



## soulmate

Hi. We are new to this forum and I hve never owned a retriever before. Cody is not like any pup I hve had before. I read all these posts how to survive..But whats wrong with my boy. Yes he plays , but he is such an old soul. So quiet. Hassle free. Is he unhappy ? Any one who can tell me what to expect would be great


----------



## HoneyQ

Very helpful article. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Cornbread

Alright I'll pile on here, maybe someone will find the info useful.....

- Bully Sticks are much less expensive on Amazon (approx. $2 vs. $4 at most pet retailers). I like Merrick Wishbones.
- Not to state the obvious but a brush is a good item 
- NO Greenies? As someone said to each their own, but I found it interesting that Greenies were NOT recommended by my pups breeder, apparently lots of surgeries as a result of greenies. I don't know, but I do know that if you go in most pet retailers you'd think greenies are the best things since sliced bread with the displays. 
- Ear cleaner, you can make a quick home based one, or purchase....errr I think it's Zymox
- For convenience, another crate - perhaps a soft one and a wire one. When your pup is past the fear period and has it's shots, this makes taking your pup places via car so much easier, improving socialization.
- Stainless Steel Bowls
- Kyjen Hide-A-Squirrel Puzzle Toy for Dogs (incredibly popular toy)
- Nail Clippers or Dremel

Okay getting into general stuff, apologies, got carried away - congrats to any new puppy owners!


----------



## tlf1950

Ty for the info


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poppypuppy

Very nice article..... Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jleigh

Thanks so much for the list. Really thinking about getting the bully stick. Luna is an avid chewer and chews through pigs ears quicker than you can blink! Can you buy them at your local petco?


----------



## Aleksandrina

This post is extremely useful. I'm getting a puppy in 2 months. I already had a lot of the things covered. But I had no idea about the Bitter Apple or Nature's Miracle products. And I wanted a bit more info on bully sticks. 

Thank you!


----------



## vandies

Awesome article! I had most items but will get the rest. It is reassuring to know I can give our girl the bully sticks. She loves 'em and they keep her busy for a bit.


----------



## HoneyQ

Mickeys pet supplies have great bully's....free range, healthy, all natural...a little pricier but well worth it....my girls loves them...

Bully Sticks for Dogs - Odorless Free Range Bully Sticks for Puppies


----------



## Gratitude14

10 product you must have to survive puppyhood! Trying to open this link & can't open!
Help! Day three of having a 8 wk old! Any suggestions for not wanting to be held and pin
Teeth wounds:-/


----------



## nikhitakalidoss

*Thank you*

Hopefully when I get my golden in February (fingers crossed) I'll use these. Thanks a ton


----------



## SableHart

All great for puppies! Except our puppy loves the bitter apple spray as did my last golden. We've also upgraded to the extreme chewer Kong which seems to be holding up for the moment. We have quite the spirited puppy


----------



## 4Bella

Hi everyone! We are getting an 8 week old puppy soon and have never had a dog before! Need help! Our first concern is potty training. The puppy's crate will be in our 1st floor. To take him outside for potty training, we have 3 options: out the kitchen door, but that leads to deck with wooden stairs, out the front door (2 concrete stairs but spaced out), down to basement on carpet stairs and out basement door. Which is easier for a puppy? Our backyard is fenced, so if he goes out the kitchen or basement will be in fenced yard so I can let him potty and easy to bring back inside. Out front door will need to attach leash. How much time before they give the hint hat they will "go" and when they actually do? Also, any hints on how to potty train are greatly appreciated. I understand there will be a few accidents, but hoping they are FEW and get done fast with potty training .
Thanks everyone !!!! Any other puppy hints also appreciated! I loved the article about the "ten products to help survive puppyhood"!!!


----------



## jkglobal

*Thanks.*

Thanks. Our new puppy was just born two days ago so this will be very helpful in a couple months. Jan:wavey:


----------



## *t*

I appreciate this thread! Pup is coming home so soon!


----------



## NewgoldenownerLI

Hello,

Were going to bring home our pup in three weeks and I would love to read the article, "10 products to help survive puppyhood!".
It appears that the link no longer works. Is it possible to post the article again.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## NewgoldenownerLI

*Sorry for misspelling "We're" in previous post*

Hello,

We're going to bring home our pup in three weeks and I would love to read the article, "10 products to help survive puppyhood!".
It appears that the link no longer works. Is it possible to post the article again.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Cpc1972

I tried to find the article for you but can't find it.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom

Yeah the article won't open for me either.


----------



## FL-Gena

Tried to read this article and the link no longer works. Can anyone remember the 10 items without having to read the entire thread?


----------



## NHman

FL-Gena said:


> Tried to read this article and the link no longer works. Can anyone remember the 10 items without having to read the entire thread?


+1

If anyone has the listed copied to a file or saved the article, can you re-post it. With 3 weeks to go until my puppy is home I wouldn't mind a sanity check against what I've already purchased or have considered.


----------



## Coastie

Perhaps this thread should be removed since the link is not active. Pretty frustrating trying to read through nine pages of posts all referring to a popular list that is no longer here!


----------



## LindaB

*Here is the List!*

Here is the list, I grabbed it from Archive.org (it stores website snapshots), if you can't open ZIP files, here is the text from the article:

==================================

*Toys, toys and more toys! -- *A puppy should have at least 15 different toys. Only keep about five down at a time and rotate which five toys are down every few days. This keeps things interesting for the puppy. Get a variety of toys – soft toys, rubber toys, toys that squeak, toys that rattle, toys that bounce, etc. Be careful with stuffed toys – some dogs like to “un-stuff” them and spread stuffing around the house! Online sites like Pet Edge and King Wholesale are great sources for inexpensive toys and other products. Keep the toys handy. Whenever puppy starts to chew an inappropriate object, calmly substitute a toy and praise him for correctly redirecting his energy.
*KONG *– A super durable, red rubber hollow toy. Great for stuffing with treats. A dog can spend a long time “working a KONG” to lick out all the good stuff. A quick search down the toy isle of any major pet store will reveal several other similar toys designed to hold kibble and treats. You can even feed a puppy his entire meal out of a KONG or similar toy. Not only will this keep him happily busy for a fixed period of time, he'll also be using his brain to problem-solve!
*Appropriate Chew Toys* – Puppies and dogs need to chew. As puppies, it's part of the teething process and in adolescent and adult dogs, recreational chewing can relieve boredom and stress. The trick is to teach puppy to prefer chewing appropriate items. Durable Nylabones are a wonderful choice. They come in different flavors, shapes and sizes. They also make a softer puppy version – but it’s not recommended for aggressive chewers. I like to limit the amount of rawhide products. It's often highly processed and can be difficult for some dogs to digest. Dogs can even choke on a chewed-off piece of a rawhide bone.
*Sterilized Hollow Bones *– Like the KONG, you can stuff treats inside the bone or smear a little peanut butter or cream cheese inside one end of the bone. Most dogs even like to chew an empty bone, too. Look for bones that are “clean” on the inside – meaning, they are free of the honeycomb texture, etc. A peanut butter filled hollow bone makes a GREAT puppy pacifier – and who can resist a dog with peanut butter breath! Try preparing in advance and freezing the peanut butter bone for a cool summer treat that takes longer to eat.
*Bully Sticks* -- I've yet to meet a puppy who wouldn't happily settle down and chew a bully stick! Bully sticks are made from, are you ready for this? Dried bull penis! Yes, it sounds gross, but the good news is that it's completely safe for canine consumption and a Bully Stick seems to be the ultimate in pooch pacifier for most dogs. Unlike Durable Nylabones and hollow bones, bully sticks can be completely consumed by dogs. Be sure to supervise your dog with any chew product and discard it when it becomes small enough to present a choking hazard. 
*Pressure Mount Baby Gate *– Great for creating a “puppy safe” area in your kitchen or laundry room. Target, Wal-Mart, etc. sells wooden gates with see-though wire mesh for under $25. If your dog is bigger than “toy” size, we recommend the 32” gate. Most dogs can easily be taught not to jump over a baby gate, even if they're physically capable of doing so. Contact a local trainer if you need help with this behavior.
*X-Pen* – An X-pen works much like a play- pen for a human child. When you can’t directly supervise puppy, he can go in his X-pen with toys and a nice bone to chew. While in the X-pen, he can’t get to your fancy Persian rug, so it’s impossible for him to chew on it when you’re not looking!
*Dog Crate – *Great for creating a special, private “room” for your dog. Dogs are den animals and appreciate having a secure place to “den up.” A crate is a wonderful, safe place to put the puppy when he cannot be directly supervised and at night for sleeping. It’s also great for traveling – wherever you go, you can take your dog’s room with you! Crate training a puppy also helps with house training because a dog will instinctively not want to soil its den, so he will whine and bark to let you know he has to “go,” giving you the opportunity to take him outside and reward him for “going” in the proper place. Crates come in three styles: plastic, wire and soft-sided. Soft-sided crates are not recommended for puppies due to their tendency to chew whatever they can reach! When choosing a puppy crate, make sure it's just big enough for the puppy to go in, turn around and lie down. Any bigger and puppy may potty at one end and nap at the other. Many wire crate manufacturers now offer a divider panel that can be used to shrink down the usable space of an adult-size wire crate.
*Bitter Apple *– A taste deterrent spray you can apply to items you don’t want puppy to chew. For example, if you baby gate the puppy in the kitchen, you can spray the cabinets, etc. if you think he might chew them while you’re at work. Don’t let puppy see you spray the items. Bitter Apple and similar deterrent sprays are available in most pet stores. You can also try using the original yellow Listerine (or generic brand) in a spray bottle.
*Nature’s Miracle* – Great for thoroughly cleaning up pet stains. Also available at most pet stores.


----------



## Coastie

Thank you LindaB!!


----------



## maizy's mom

awesome thanks for posting. i just tried to open the original.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Thanks for posting, Linda.


----------



## SillyMillie

You made scrolling through all the pages worth it. Thank you for reposting.


----------



## StephenGOO

Allergy WildCard !

Pooch or Pedigree .. 

DOGs Suffer from [ Enviro ] Allergies TOO 

If You could …

STOP the Puppy [ Allergy ] Itch Before It Itches !

Would You ?

Pre-Emptively place your Best Friend on the Path to a Lifetime of Immune Health & Tolerance to Enviro Allergy Sources with Doggy GOO. 

Pre-Emptively STOP Enviro Allergy Itch Before it Itches !

80+% of our Allergy DOGs = Allergy to the Same Enviro Elements as Us Humans.

While not often discussed, some of our most popular Breeds i.e Labs, Golden's, Terriers, Bully and others are Genetically PreDisposed to a higher incidence of Enviro Allergy than their other 30% incidence peers.

Atopy / Allergy to Enviro Allergens i.e. Pollens, Mites & Molds are Mis-Wired into a Dog’s Immune System and typically manifest at 9 mo – 3 Yr.

Symptoms typically include: Paw Chewing, Constant Itching, Licking, Skin & ear Issues.

Allergy MED’s only Mask Symptoms, have nasty Side-Effects and by suppressing the “Allergy Itch “ suppress the entire Immune system making the Animal Vulnerable to Secondary Health Issues …

Immuno-Allergy SHOTs Do Work, but are Costly and Pet Owner Administered SHOTs are not Pet or Pet Parent Friendly.

To address this suffering Canine population, Veterinary Dermatologist Dr. Kristin Holm has formulated Doggy GOO.

But while Doggy GOO sounds Cute & Playful, it is ALL Vet Dermatologist Business, especially when it comes to Fighting Enviro Allergies.

Whether You have an Allergy Stressed Dog..

Or…

Wish to Pre-Emptively build Immune Tolerance in your Puppy before Allergy has a chance to become Entrenched .. 

Pls consider 100% Natural, GOO-Licious Doggy GOO.

Fight Itchy Enviro Allergies DVM Derm Naturally !


----------



## Quesosmom

Great! Thanks for the article & to the member who posted it since the link was gone!


----------



## robertshalit

(can't delete? I found answer)


----------



## Panama Rob

Just scroll up about 8 posts and it is here


----------



## vegasram

Link can't find original post. Anyone know the full name of the article?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Here's the info again from this thread-




> T*oys, toys and more toys!* -- A puppy should have at least 15 different toys. Only keep about five down at a time and rotate which five toys are down every few days. This keeps things interesting for the puppy. Get a variety of toys – soft toys, rubber toys, toys that squeak, toys that rattle, toys that bounce, etc. Be careful with stuffed toys – some dogs like to “un-stuff” them and spread stuffing around the house! Online sites like Pet Edge and King Wholesale are great sources for inexpensive toys and other products. Keep the toys handy. Whenever puppy starts to chew an inappropriate object, calmly substitute a toy and praise him for correctly redirecting his energy.
> *KONG* – A super durable, red rubber hollow toy. Great for stuffing with treats. A dog can spend a long time “working a KONG” to lick out all the good stuff. A quick search down the toy isle of any major pet store will reveal several other similar toys designed to hold kibble and treats. You can even feed a puppy his entire meal out of a KONG or similar toy. Not only will this keep him happily busy for a fixed period of time, he'll also be using his brain to problem-solve!
> *Appropriate Chew Toys* – Puppies and dogs need to chew. As puppies, it's part of the teething process and in adolescent and adult dogs, recreational chewing can relieve boredom and stress. The trick is to teach puppy to prefer chewing appropriate items. Durable Nylabones are a wonderful choice. They come in different flavors, shapes and sizes. They also make a softer puppy version – but it’s not recommended for aggressive chewers. I like to limit the amount of rawhide products. It's often highly processed and can be difficult for some dogs to digest. Dogs can even choke on a chewed-off piece of a rawhide bone.
> *Sterilized Hollow Bones* – Like the KONG, you can stuff treats inside the bone or smear a little peanut butter or cream cheese inside one end of the bone. Most dogs even like to chew an empty bone, too. Look for bones that are “clean” on the inside – meaning, they are free of the honeycomb texture, etc. A peanut butter filled hollow bone makes a GREAT puppy pacifier – and who can resist a dog with peanut butter breath! Try preparing in advance and freezing the peanut butter bone for a cool summer treat that takes longer to eat.
> *Bully Sticks* -- I've yet to meet a puppy who wouldn't happily settle down and chew a bully stick! Bully sticks are made from, are you ready for this? Dried bull penis! Yes, it sounds gross, but the good news is that it's completely safe for canine consumption and a Bully Stick seems to be the ultimate in pooch pacifier for most dogs. Unlike Durable Nylabones and hollow bones, bully sticks can be completely consumed by dogs. Be sure to supervise your dog with any chew product and discard it when it becomes small enough to present a choking hazard.
> *Pressure Mount Baby Gate* – Great for creating a “puppy safe” area in your kitchen or laundry room. Target, Wal-Mart, etc. sells wooden gates with see-though wire mesh for under $25. If your dog is bigger than “toy” size, we recommend the 32” gate. Most dogs can easily be taught not to jump over a baby gate, even if they're physically capable of doing so. Contact a local trainer if you need help with this behavior.
> *X-Pen* – An X-pen works much like a play- pen for a human child. When you can’t directly supervise puppy, he can go in his X-pen with toys and a nice bone to chew. While in the X-pen, he can’t get to your fancy Persian rug, so it’s impossible for him to chew on it when you’re not looking!
> *Dog Crate *– Great for creating a special, private “room” for your dog. Dogs are den animals and appreciate having a secure place to “den up.” A crate is a wonderful, safe place to put the puppy when he cannot be directly supervised and at night for sleeping. It’s also great for traveling – wherever you go, you can take your dog’s room with you! Crate training a puppy also helps with house training because a dog will instinctively not want to soil its den, so he will whine and bark to let you know he has to “go,” giving you the opportunity to take him outside and reward him for “going” in the proper place. Crates come in three styles: plastic, wire and soft-sided. Soft-sided crates are not recommended for puppies due to their tendency to chew whatever they can reach! When choosing a puppy crate, make sure it's just big enough for the puppy to go in, turn around and lie down. Any bigger and puppy may potty at one end and nap at the other. Many wire crate manufacturers now offer a divider panel that can be used to shrink down the usable space of an adult-size wire crate.
> *Bitter Apple* – A taste deterrent spray you can apply to items you don’t want puppy to chew. For example, if you baby gate the puppy in the kitchen, you can spray the cabinets, etc. if you think he might chew them while you’re at work. Don’t let puppy see you spray the items. Bitter Apple and similar deterrent sprays are available in most pet stores. You can also try using the original yellow Listerine (or generic brand) in a spray bottle.
> *Nature’s Miracle *– Great for thoroughly cleaning up pet stains. Also available at most pet stores.


----------



## jazz

web site does not work


----------



## jazz

Link does not work


----------



## Rachel Cushing

15 toys?? Guess I need to start stocking up...

Tj Maxx/ Marshalls also has lots of good (& CHEAP!!!) toys.


----------



## Figtoria

Oh! I was just going to post that!! They really do!! I got over $110 (Canadian) worth of toys at TJ Maxx and Marshalls last week on a trip to NJ for about $45 US!


----------



## thelady

The link doesn't open to anything. Can you post the article again please?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

jazz said:


> Link does not work


I re-posted the info-



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Here's the info again from this thread-






> Toys, toys and more toys! -- A puppy should have at least 15 different toys. Only keep about five down at a time and rotate which five toys are down every few days. This keeps things interesting for the puppy. Get a variety of toys – soft toys, rubber toys, toys that squeak, toys that rattle, toys that bounce, etc. Be careful with stuffed toys – some dogs like to “un-stuff” them and spread stuffing around the house! Online sites like Pet Edge and King Wholesale are great sources for inexpensive toys and other products. Keep the toys handy. Whenever puppy starts to chew an inappropriate object, calmly substitute a toy and praise him for correctly redirecting his energy.
> 
> KONG – A super durable, red rubber hollow toy. Great for stuffing with treats. A dog can spend a long time “working a KONG” to lick out all the good stuff. A quick search down the toy isle of any major pet store will reveal several other similar toys designed to hold kibble and treats. You can even feed a puppy his entire meal out of a KONG or similar toy. Not only will this keep him happily busy for a fixed period of time, he'll also be using his brain to problem-solve!
> 
> Appropriate Chew Toys – Puppies and dogs need to chew. As puppies, it's part of the teething process and in adolescent and adult dogs, recreational chewing can relieve boredom and stress. The trick is to teach puppy to prefer chewing appropriate items. Durable Nylabones are a wonderful choice. They come in different flavors, shapes and sizes. They also make a softer puppy version – but it’s not recommended for aggressive chewers. I like to limit the amount of rawhide products. It's often highly processed and can be difficult for some dogs to digest. Dogs can even choke on a chewed-off piece of a rawhide bone.
> 
> Sterilized Hollow Bones – Like the KONG, you can stuff treats inside the bone or smear a little peanut butter or cream cheese inside one end of the bone. Most dogs even like to chew an empty bone, too. Look for bones that are “clean” on the inside – meaning, they are free of the honeycomb texture, etc. A peanut butter filled hollow bone makes a GREAT puppy pacifier – and who can resist a dog with peanut butter breath! Try preparing in advance and freezing the peanut butter bone for a cool summer treat that takes longer to eat.
> 
> Bully Sticks -- I've yet to meet a puppy who wouldn't happily settle down and chew a bully stick! Bully sticks are made from, are you ready for this? Dried bull penis! Yes, it sounds gross, but the good news is that it's completely safe for canine consumption and a Bully Stick seems to be the ultimate in pooch pacifier for most dogs. Unlike Durable Nylabones and hollow bones, bully sticks can be completely consumed by dogs. Be sure to supervise your dog with any chew product and discard it when it becomes small enough to present a choking hazard.
> 
> Pressure Mount Baby Gate – Great for creating a “puppy safe” area in your kitchen or laundry room. Target, Wal-Mart, etc. sells wooden gates with see-though wire mesh for under $25. If your dog is bigger than “toy” size, we recommend the 32” gate. Most dogs can easily be taught not to jump over a baby gate, even if they're physically capable of doing so. Contact a local trainer if you need help with this behavior.
> 
> X-Pen – An X-pen works much like a play- pen for a human child. When you can’t directly supervise puppy, he can go in his X-pen with toys and a nice bone to chew. While in the X-pen, he can’t get to your fancy Persian rug, so it’s impossible for him to chew on it when you’re not looking!
> 
> Dog Crate – Great for creating a special, private “room” for your dog. Dogs are den animals and appreciate having a secure place to “den up.” A crate is a wonderful, safe place to put the puppy when he cannot be directly supervised and at night for sleeping. It’s also great for traveling – wherever you go, you can take your dog’s room with you! Crate training a puppy also helps with house training because a dog will instinctively not want to soil its den, so he will whine and bark to let you know he has to “go,” giving you the opportunity to take him outside and reward him for “going” in the proper place. Crates come in three styles: plastic, wire and soft-sided. Soft-sided crates are not recommended for puppies due to their tendency to chew whatever they can reach! When choosing a puppy crate, make sure it's just big enough for the puppy to go in, turn around and lie down. Any bigger and puppy may potty at one end and nap at the other. Many wire crate manufacturers now offer a divider panel that can be used to shrink down the usable space of an adult-size wire crate.
> 
> Bitter Apple – A taste deterrent spray you can apply to items you don’t want puppy to chew. For example, if you baby gate the puppy in the kitchen, you can spray the cabinets, etc. if you think he might chew them while you’re at work. Don’t let puppy see you spray the items. Bitter Apple and similar deterrent sprays are available in most pet stores. You can also try using the original yellow Listerine (or generic brand) in a spray bottle.
> 
> Nature’s Miracle – Great for thoroughly cleaning up pet stains. Also available at most pet stores.


----------



## Elizibithica

GARAGE SALES! Tons of plushies for sale, just throw them in a sanitary load of wash before you let puppy play (remove any eyes, plastic noses, tags or other pieces puppy could chew off and choke on). I got this tip from a vet tech at our vet's office and am keeping my eyes peeled after spending a couple hundred at Petsmart.

Speaking of Petsmart though, they do have $1-3 toys at the checkout. We got a great durable frisbee for $2 there and a couple of good quality plushies that he really loves.

Sidenote: I wish I would have found this thread the day we adopted him, we got a lot of these tips from our neighbor who has an 11 yr old Golden. He says they always have boxes of plushies available for her and she loves to just carry them around in her mouth. Our boy Max is the same at only 4 mos old, has been since we got him!



Rachel Cushing said:


> 15 toys?? Guess I need to start stocking up...
> 
> Tj Maxx/ Marshalls also has lots of good (& CHEAP!!!) toys.


----------



## dianneb130

FlyingQuizini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday, I published an article online that is my sort of "Top Ten" list for positive puppy products -- a list of things that I wouldn't dare try to raise a puppy without. I thought perhaps it might be helpful to the puppy owners here on the forum, so I'm sharing the link in case anyone is interested. You can find the aticle here:
> 
> The Latest on AXS
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephanie


Tried to open link and it took me to an entertainment site...


----------



## MKret

*Link Not working*

Hi, it's taking me to an entertainment site...please help


----------



## Arnispinay

Look on page 9 of this thread. The list is posted there


----------



## TexasGold

Great list!!


----------



## swishywagga

NancyL said:


> I am in Ocala and recently lost my Buddy to lymphoma. Looking for a puppy or young golden to be my companion. Any suggestions?


Hi and welcome to the forum, so sorry for the loss of your pup. I will move your post to the Main Discussion forum so more members will be able help and advise you. I hope you find a new companion to help heal your heart soon.


----------



## marshafuzia

This is a great list! Thanks so much!


----------



## marshafuzia

Toys, toys and more toys! -- A puppy should have at least 15 different toys. Only keep about five down at a time and rotate which five toys are down every few days. This keeps things interesting for the puppy. Get a variety of toys – soft toys, rubber toys, toys that squeak, toys that rattle, toys that bounce, etc. Be careful with stuffed toys – some dogs like to “un-stuff” them and spread stuffing around the house! Online sites like Pet Edge and King Wholesale are great sources for inexpensive toys and other products. Keep the toys handy. Whenever puppy starts to chew an inappropriate object, calmly substitute a toy and praise him for correctly redirecting his energy.
KONG – A super durable, red rubber hollow toy. Great for stuffing with treats. A dog can spend a long time “working a KONG” to lick out all the good stuff. A quick search down the toy isle of any major pet store will reveal several other similar toys designed to hold kibble and treats. You can even feed a puppy his entire meal out of a KONG or similar toy. Not only will this keep him happily busy for a fixed period of time, he'll also be using his brain to problem-solve!
Appropriate Chew Toys – Puppies and dogs need to chew. As puppies, it's part of the teething process and in adolescent and adult dogs, recreational chewing can relieve boredom and stress. The trick is to teach puppy to prefer chewing appropriate items. Durable Nylabones are a wonderful choice. They come in different flavors, shapes and sizes. They also make a softer puppy version – but it’s not recommended for aggressive chewers. I like to limit the amount of rawhide products. It's often highly processed and can be difficult for some dogs to digest. Dogs can even choke on a chewed-off piece of a rawhide bone.
Sterilized Hollow Bones – Like the KONG, you can stuff treats inside the bone or smear a little peanut butter or cream cheese inside one end of the bone. Most dogs even like to chew an empty bone, too. Look for bones that are “clean” on the inside – meaning, they are free of the honeycomb texture, etc. A peanut butter filled hollow bone makes a GREAT puppy pacifier – and who can resist a dog with peanut butter breath! Try preparing in advance and freezing the peanut butter bone for a cool summer treat that takes longer to eat.
Bully Sticks -- I've yet to meet a puppy who wouldn't happily settle down and chew a bully stick! Bully sticks are made from, are you ready for this? Dried bull penis! Yes, it sounds gross, but the good news is that it's completely safe for canine consumption and a Bully Stick seems to be the ultimate in pooch pacifier for most dogs. Unlike Durable Nylabones and hollow bones, bully sticks can be completely consumed by dogs. Be sure to supervise your dog with any chew product and discard it when it becomes small enough to present a choking hazard. 
Pressure Mount Baby Gate – Great for creating a “puppy safe” area in your kitchen or laundry room. Target, Wal-Mart, etc. sells wooden gates with see-though wire mesh for under $25. If your dog is bigger than “toy” size, we recommend the 32” gate. Most dogs can easily be taught not to jump over a baby gate, even if they're physically capable of doing so. Contact a local trainer if you need help with this behavior.
X-Pen – An X-pen works much like a play- pen for a human child. When you can’t directly supervise puppy, he can go in his X-pen with toys and a nice bone to chew. While in the X-pen, he can’t get to your fancy Persian rug, so it’s impossible for him to chew on it when you’re not looking!
Dog Crate – Great for creating a special, private “room” for your dog. Dogs are den animals and appreciate having a secure place to “den up.” A crate is a wonderful, safe place to put the puppy when he cannot be directly supervised and at night for sleeping. It’s also great for traveling – wherever you go, you can take your dog’s room with you! Crate training a puppy also helps with house training because a dog will instinctively not want to soil its den, so he will whine and bark to let you know he has to “go,” giving you the opportunity to take him outside and reward him for “going” in the proper place. Crates come in three styles: plastic, wire and soft-sided. Soft-sided crates are not recommended for puppies due to their tendency to chew whatever they can reach! When choosing a puppy crate, make sure it's just big enough for the puppy to go in, turn around and lie down. Any bigger and puppy may potty at one end and nap at the other. Many wire crate manufacturers now offer a divider panel that can be used to shrink down the usable space of an adult-size wire crate.
Bitter Apple – A taste deterrent spray you can apply to items you don’t want puppy to chew. For example, if you baby gate the puppy in the kitchen, you can spray the cabinets, etc. if you think he might chew them while you’re at work. Don’t let puppy see you spray the items. Bitter Apple and similar deterrent sprays are available in most pet stores. You can also try using the original yellow Listerine (or generic brand) in a spray bottle.
Nature’s Miracle – Great for thoroughly cleaning up pet stains. Also available at most pet stores. This is priceless info for new puppy owners! Thanks again!


----------



## mayasmum

This thread saved my life! Before Maya came home I thought I had it all... thankfully I read through this list and got all of these important items. I especially recommend getting an x-pen! We have ours set up at the doorway to the kitchen. Maya can play to her heart's content in the kitchen when we are busy with our other duties in the living room, but can still look through the x-pen to see where we are, or let us know when she needs to more dedicated play time. She also has access to her "potty bell" at the front door to let us know when it is time for a potty break.


----------



## jessny

Thank you for posting this list! It is helpful and includes some things I hadn't thought about.


----------



## IndigoJen

What size XPen would you suggest? I'm thinking about getting one for our kitchen so the crates can be in the family room and bedroom. 

Thanks!


----------



## nolefan

36 inch ex pen - I have two and they are currently in use keeping my dogs in the kitchen with me while I have carpets cleaned. BEST INVESTMENT EVER. If you have kids they can put a sheet over the top and use them for an easy tent/cave set up.


----------



## IndigoJen

nolefan said:


> 36 inch ex pen - I have two and they are currently in use keeping my dogs in the kitchen with me while I have carpets cleaned. BEST INVESTMENT EVER. If you have kids they can put a sheet over the top and use them for an easy tent/cave set up.


Thanks so much! I have a grandson on the way so it's good to know I can use it even after the puppy doesn't need it> :smile2:


----------



## nolefan

IndigoJen said:


> Thanks so much! I have a grandson on the way so it's good to know I can use it even after the puppy doesn't need it> :smile2:


Congratulations! Sounds like 2018 is a banner year for you! You must be beside yourself  BTW, my dogs are 5 and 7, ex pens aren't just for puppy management.


----------



## pwmichaeljr

Another idea for a toy. If your a hunter or know one. Get a set of antlers from a deer, cut them into 6-8 inch pieces. They are bone, have a taste and are great chew toys.


----------



## benelatuit

This is such a valuable thread but sure could stand to be cleaned up a bit with all the re-postings, etc.

Is there a separate list anywhere of the 10 best puppy training treats? Would be helpful to see some current recommendations. I've been sifting through threads and seeing Cheerios and spam mentioned, also Wellness treats but those posts are all pretty old and wondering which brands newer to the market may be recommended.


----------



## mlynnbell

A quick note about peanut butter. A lot of brands are using Xylitol as a sweetener. Xylitol is toxic to dogs in a big way. Read your labels and keep your babies safe!


----------



## GoldenStack

FlyingQuizini said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday, I published an article online that is my sort of "Top Ten" list for positive puppy products -- a list of things that I wouldn't dare try to raise a puppy without. I thought perhaps it might be helpful to the puppy owners here on the forum, so I'm sharing the link in case anyone is interested. You can find the aticle here:
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Kindly,
> Stephanie
> 
> *ETA:*


Thank you for this! I have a question about the hollow bones. Are these bleached? Will that hurt puppy?


----------



## BOS2MTY

Great article! I'm new here... and have learned with experience to "go read the sticky articles first". We are picking up our golden puppy this Sat. so this is timely!


----------



## sevans

Great list- you forgot Advil (not for the pup ).


----------



## kidfrcleve

Bottle of Bullalo Trace, or something similar. For you, not the puppy! Hahahaha!


----------



## SISL

Any specific brand / products people recommend for a puppy? E.g., treats (bully sticks, etc) with a quality focus (maybe made in USA / Canada / Europe)?

People seem to like the MidWest brand for crates...


----------



## Goldeneye1

Bully sticks have been a life saver for me!


----------

